# Form-A-Drain - Any tips?



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

This is our first time around with this product. We are not real happy with the product but we need to pour it tomorrow. The pic is from when it was first setup so it's been staked out and backfilled more since then.

Any tips for avoiding blow outs? Slow and tight is what we imagine will go well.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*Drains*

I never got excited about that system,so never bought it.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Good luck, wish i was there to lend the experience, but if you have it staked well, don't sweat it. 

One thing, if you have nail strapping around, you can tie it off every few feet, then pull them off after initial set and trowel over.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

We've been using it for a few years on new basements and larger additions with little problems. I would suggest you put a littel more stone against it yet, so you don't have more than 2-3" above the gravel. The other thing to watch out for is at the terminations, as all that's holding your 24" end pieces on are a few nails or screws, if you remembered to put them in. Just be sure to put some kind of fasteners (screws honestly work best, and won't destroy the wall of the FormaDrain) on both ends of the connector/90 degree corner piece.

I would still expect a little bowing of the forms, but nothing that would eat much more than a 1/4 yard of concrete or so.......


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I would get a slinger in there first thing in the morning and add more backfill to the forms


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I have only used "form-a-drain" on one project, we staked it pretty well, every few feet, and I was happy with the results. You look like you have an 8" form, mine were only 4" forms.

What I like about the product is that you can get a more level footing than with lumber forms. It is a bit flimsy in the long direction.

I'm with Chris, if you can get a stone shooter in there and back up the forms, it will save some aggravation.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

With lumber we use footing brackets.....I would think that they would be equally handy with these........no nails, no screws, no strapping........may be hard to find depending on where you are.....


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

It all went well! :thumbup:

I need a wider angle shot to get the whole thing in but here are some from Bill's phone. It ended up being close to 500 linear feet.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Where's your dowels?


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

You guys doing the fireplace?


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

You don't key your footings ?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Don't mind us Canadians...EH


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Nothing like getting it done...Looks good, I don't see any "blow-outs" or bowed forms.

A lot of work in 500 feet of footing.....


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

katoman said:


> You don't key your footings ?


I've got a feeling it's going to be a concrete block foundation, and in my experience, it's very rare to see a keyway in any residential construction. Typically, a combinations of dowels & the fact that the basement floor sits on top of the footing, and has direct contact with the base of the foundation wall, is more than adequate.........


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I've never not seen a key. Doesn't take much to drag a 2x on top of the footing


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

No dowels or keyways on the plans.

Foundation is ICF.

We are doing the block for the fireplace.

No blow outs or bowing. It went well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Looks good, sorry I missed this thread yesterday, I was going to comment about the form-a-drain job on your "couple of gigs" thread, but was too beat up.

As others have said, the stone backfill and bracing is key.
I've used form-a-drain a few times in the past, it's really good in theory... But in practical use... It's a real pain.

Imagine how is is when your basement dig reaches bedrock... I can't tell you how many pins I went through.
Talk about pulling your hair out... No wonder, I have none left.

Glad all turned out well for you, it should all be, easy sailing from here.

Good luck, 
D.


----------

